# Headers and Mid Pipes ordered!



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't wait to get and install them alongside heads and cam.
The quest started!


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you received them? If so, are they installed? If so, do you have any cool pics or vids of it?! The suspense, man!


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Octomonkey said:


> Have you received them? If so, are they installed? If so, do you have any cool pics or vids of it?! The suspense, man!


I will have everything at the end of next week, then I will perform install the following week, with pics of course, then will be tune with vids and dyno charts too!
Then:arty:


----------

